# whats you ideal LUVW



## lostrover (1 May 2006)

Well seeing as eveyone has opions I would like to hear what people think the ultimte LUVW for the CF should be.  Prior to just souding off a certain vehicle, please provide adequate resoning for it.  A point to consider....once the enemy know the weaknesses of an opposing force they will focus on it, thus regard what you want the vehicle to be able to do and the means to achieve it.


----------



## medicineman (1 May 2006)

One that (a) works, (b) can go from 0-60 without needing a tailwind and gravity, (c) can be armed to the teeth without sacrificing power,  (d) can be up armoured without sacrificing too much power and (e) you can drive the snot out of over any terrain without breaking it.  Oh, and (f) can have any number of different configurations so we can get rid of the LSVW at the same time  ;D.

Sound like something on anybody else's mind?

MM


----------



## Wookilar (2 May 2006)

You were thinking IVECO to?


----------

